# I think about him everyday



## conquer020 (Jun 25, 2012)

I think about my 10 year old GSD Moby everyday. He died of prostate cancer last august of 2011. I got him as a pup when I was 19. I was going away to college and wanted to bring a companion. Moby was an awesome college dog. Well socialized, friendly, loyal, intelligent, and a personality to boot.

We went everywhere together. People always knew that if I was coming over that meant Moby too. We grew up together. This is the first time in my adult life that we've been apart for an extended period of time. It hurts but there's nothing that can be done. 

Everyone loved and adored Moby. People always gave me major credit for how smart and loyal he was. I never had him on a leash and trusted him completely and he seldom did not satisfy. But that was all him. He was just naturally awesome and made me look like a dog training genius. I loved him for that and always deferred the credit to him. 

It really has been hard trying to adjust to his non-presence. I miss our routines. Just walking by myself from one place to another is depressing for me. But its getting better everyday too. I just miss him and still think about him every day


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, it's never easy


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I completely sympathize with you. We are right around the two year mark of losing Remo and I have still not recovered. I not only think of him, many times each day, most days I still weep for him. There are very few days that I am distracted enough to not cry over him. I have never had anything hit me like this before. I honestly don't think I will ever be over this. I have two other dogs now, and while I love them, very much, I will never have the closeness with them that I had with him. He was as close to a soul mate as a dog can possibly be. 

So, please know that there is someone else here who completely understands. It feels like my right arm is missing.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## conquer020 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks. I do appreciate it. I'm also sorry for your loss as well. Like you, the wife and I have another dog who was about 2 yrs old when Moby passed away. Shes a Yorkie and although she is an awesome dog in her own right she just doesn't own that spot in my heart just yet the way Moby did. Before Moby passed he showed our Yorkie the ropes and where her place in the pack was and to this day she's not a typical little yappy Yorkie. We thank Moby for that.

I have to admit to myself that he lived a great life and that although he's gone he'll never be forgotten. There are so many GSDs that live terrible, chained up miserable existences. Not Moby. He was loved, cared for and wanted. So I do find some solace in knowing that I made his existence as pleasant as I could while he did the one thing he was put on this earth for, be there for me.

I hope you can maybe find comfort in that too.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Whoa. Totally understand how you feel. My chocolate lab passed away at 10 years old last February (2/9/2011) from prostate cancer too. I also got him when he was a puppy when I turned 18 and was going to college. I did everything with him -- hiking, car rides, you name it. He was my rock especially when a break up with an ex-bf happened. I completely understand. There are moments when I still tear up and am quite sensitive when certain friends of mine are a little careless with what they say (for example, I can't believe you are crying over a dog). Everytime I see a lab, specifically a chocolate lab, I get nostalgic and sad cause I miss him so much. 

The one thing I was happy about is that towards the end I was working full-time and was able to financially afford all the care, vet visits, medication, and time that was needed to do take care of him without affecting his quality of life. I was a wreck trying to balance my selfishness of wanting him to stay with me and gauging how much pain he was in before making the decision. If I was in college and it had happened then...I probably would be in significant debt. I'm sure you did all that you could for him. 

I spent a lot of time researching different breeds after deciding that I was ready for another one and recently decided to get a female GSD puppy. I avoided labs and any male dogs because I felt it would have made me subconciously want the new dog to be like my lab. So I now have a new love in my life but I will always never forget my first.

You are not alone!!


----------



## conquer020 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I hate that when they ask why you're crying over a dog. They're family members. You'd cry if you lost a close relative so why wouldn't be the same for your dog or pet?

The biggest thing for me though, is now that my dog is gone I sometimes resent other people and their misbehaving dogs. Mine was so well mannered and if I had to I would intervene to correct any bad behavior. But other people let their dogs run around and yap yap yap and jump on you and I'm like, wow all this makes me miss my dog even more,


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

I think people forget how much of a commitment of time, effort, and patience it takes to really get a well-adjusted, socialized, steady dog. You did your due diligence with Moby by making him a well behaved dog and if anything it is because of awesome dogs like Moby that makes people think "oh, i want one too!". 

Think about how many cool experiences Moby has had versus those other dogs. I bet a lot of the dogs that you see that are misbehaving will never have the chance to chill out at an outdoor patio while you eat or have had so many compliments...you made Moby wordly!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

This upcoming anniversary of losing him must be difficult for you. I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

It is funny that you resented the dogs who misbehave. For a long time, puppies annoyed me. If someone brought one around me, I would get as far away as I could. 

Last week at the dog park a guy was telling me all about this amazing GSD that used to come to the park. He said that he was the best trained dog that he had ever seen and he was really impressed that the dog would listen to every command, off lead, with all of the distractions of being in the middle of the dog park. I broke into sobs and told him that he was talking about Remo. The highlight of our day was working together on obedience/training in the dog park. While it was so nice to hear how impressed he was with my beloved boy, it tore me up to hear him talking about him. Oh do I ever miss that dog. 

I hope that Moby and Remo are hanging out together at the Bridge waiting for us.


----------



## conquer020 (Jun 25, 2012)

Knowing Moby he's probably waiting for me at the bridge laying around gnawing on a 6 foot tree branch with a million little pieces of it all around him.

Your friend at the park that day described Moby as well. I always said Moby was more of a people person than a dog person. By that I mean he would also not be distracted off lead and still mind you and listen to you. I'm positive that Remo was the same way. And you should be proud of that in and of itself. Remo, like Moby, both were reflections of us and the impact that they made on others are in way like us making the impacts ourselves.

It hurts to talk about Moby sometimes too, but I think that talking about him and even bragging about him a little makes me feel better knowing that he was the best. Just look around at other dogs and realize that Remo was far superior in every way compared to them and be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

big hugs


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

He sounds so awesome, a true gentleman! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

